# Medical Coding Job



## dbeamon72@outlook.com (Jun 6, 2016)

Good afternoon,

Hiring Medical Coders for the Las Vegas office. Are you willing to relocate? If so, please send me your resume @ mrshenry1@hotmail.com.


----------



## dayluellen (Jun 7, 2016)

*Medical coding job*



dhenry said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Hiring Medical Coders for the Las Vegas office. Are you willing to relocate? If so, please send me your resume @ mrshenry1@hotmail.com.




Are you paying relocation expenses?


----------



## dbeamon72@outlook.com (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes we are


----------



## steels816 (Jun 9, 2016)

dhenry said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Hiring Medical Coders for the Las Vegas office. Are you willing to relocate? If so, please send me your resume @ mrshenry1@hotmail.com.



Wow you are paying for relocation expenses.  I am sure you will get a great response.  I used to live in Vegas many years ago.


----------



## dbeamon72@outlook.com (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes we are. If you want to apply please forward me your resume. We also have locations in Florida, NY and Virginia.


----------



## chrismllr815 (Jun 9, 2016)

Where is the Florida location?

Thank you.

Chris


----------



## dbeamon72@outlook.com (Jun 9, 2016)

Sunrise 
Outside of (FT Lauderdale)


----------



## chrismllr815 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you.

Unfortunately, it's not close to me. I'm between Sarasota and Fort Myers.


----------



## dbeamon72@outlook.com (Jun 9, 2016)

You're welcome. Are you willing to relocate?


----------



## chrismllr815 (Jun 9, 2016)

No, I'm not able to relocate. Thanks for the info though.

Chris


----------



## DHARRIS (Jun 10, 2016)

What part of Virginia? Are you hiring for there?


----------

